# Taco Dip AKA Dip Chip Gunk Junk



## pineywoods (Apr 25, 2012)

The wife calls this Taco Dip but I have renamed it Dip Chip Gunk Junk and it's pretty tasty and easy to make

1 package of Taco Seasoning

1 medium container of sour cream

1- 8 oz bar of Cream Cheese

1 package shredded Cheese

Let cream cheese soften before you start. Mix the taco seasoning, sour cream, and cream cheese in a bowl with a mixer till smooth then spread onto a pan and spread shredded cheese on top. Set in fridge to chill. Serve with something like dipping type chips of your choice.

Some people like to add lettuce, onion, tomato etc


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 25, 2012)

Dip Chip Gunk Junk...now that's a mouthful! Thanks for the recipe, I'll have to give this one a try! Wonder what it would be like with smoked cheese...


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 25, 2012)

Sounds tasty Jerry


----------



## capntrip (Apr 26, 2012)

oh yeah try smoked cream cheese!!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 26, 2012)

Sounds like a great do ahead for a party...Substitute a cup of Chunky Salsa for the Sour Cream and maybe some Pickled Jalapeno and Cilantro, stir all together then Bake at 350*F until Bubbly for a Hot Dip...JJ

Update: Hey Jerry, I made some of this as posted last night...YUM!!! Thanks...JJ


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 27, 2012)

I ate a TON of this at the N. Florida gathering.. thanks Jerry for posting the recipe!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 28, 2012)

TulsaJeff said:


> I ate a TON of this at the N. Florida gathering.. thanks Jerry for posting the recipe!


It's a miracle anybody else got any between you and me Jeff


----------

